# Martin Scepter or Razor questions



## mtjk (Dec 11, 2009)

I am looking for a bow to start shooting an indoor target/spot league. Just wondering if any of you would be able to advise on differences between the Martin Scepter or Razor bows and what I should look for or avoid when I am searching for a used bow in the classifieds. I have a 28.5 dl and want to shoot about 50 lbs or so. 
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## B3Archer07 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey, man, I'm a martin Pro staff shooter, I do a lot of indoor competition shooting, I'm shooting an 09 Scepter4 at about 50lbs too, I would recommend either the scepter or the razor x. I actually wanted a razor when I first signed on with them, but they stopped making it, therefore a used scepter will probably be easier to find...

They both shoot great, and I wish you luck with your shopping...

Shoot Straight!!!:tongue:

Brandon...


----------



## arrow head 147 (Dec 28, 2002)

It is my understanding they are both built on the same geometry.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

The RazorX and Scepter4 are both great bows, but don’t overlook the Mystic either. Now that the 2010's are shipping there are plenty of Scepter4's and Mystics for sale used. 

Also it is sad to note that the Mystic is no longer available at all and the Scepter4 is no longer available in the Elite (17") limbs but with 15" Magnum limbs. With the 17" Elite limbs on a scepter4 riser you had a brace height of 8" and an A/A of 43.25" which was a sweet bow! Now, with the 15" Magnum limbs you are stuck with Brace Height of 7” and a A/A of 37-1/4”.


I'm still shooting a pair of Martin P3's for competition and I am in the process of building a (2) Scepter4's for myself and a pair of Mystics for my daughters to compete with.
Mrs.Squid is very happy with her Mystic now that I took the Furious-X cams off and replaced them with Nitrous-X


----------



## moshootahoyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i would be all over the scepter 4 with 17" limbs and furious cams! One of the most accurate bows ever produced. I shoot one and can only praise this bow, it shoots my good shoots in the same holes and puts shoots that didn't deserve to be in the 5 ring, in the x-ring. i love my scepter!!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

moshootahoyt said:


> i would be all over the scepter 4 with 17" limbs and furious cams! One of the most accurate bows ever produced.


If you thing that's sweet, try it with Nitrous_X Cams ;-)


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

The Scepter has a 17 degree grip angle, whereas the Razor has a 22 degree angle. The razor is two inches longer, so you end up with a 44.75 ATA with the 17 inch elite limbs.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Martins*

MTJK, PM me I have 3 Septers for sale that might fit you, the only thing is that they are 45-60lbs.


----------

